# The other Bat-Car



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

The other Bat-Car

I just received my gold and chrome Bat-cars--very Nice! These are pics of the "Bat candy dispenser car". You've most likely seen quite a few of these conversions before, but I tried to be a little different with subtle detail, a red light out back and the bat wheel emblems.
Cheers..


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Nice work, including the photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Cool! Looks like the afterburner is cooking.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Beauty!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey EBasil, you old sod--I remember you! I've always enjoyed your posts. I thought maybe you got electrocuted (you were always wiring the odd bit together) or just Zap-A-Gapped your hand to the work bench! Glad to see you're still around, mate, and thanks for the compliment.
Cheers!:wave:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Boss, here's you other Batmobile conversion post.

This car is incredible.......is that a AFX 4 gear chassis underneath? I've gotta build one of those with a lighted afterburnoer....just to damn cool man! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Boss, looks great, especially the detail. And that afterburner!!  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the re-post TX,
Here's a pic of the underside of this one--










Hey mtyoder--I'm curious as to how you hooked up the front lights on your car. Would you mind sharing some pics?
RR-thanks again for the positive thoughts. 
Cheers


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Again man, that's just too cool......thanks for the chassis shot.I think I have one of those dispensor cars......just gotta find it..LOL :jest:


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Great job Boss! The rear light looks so cool. I can imagine this thing must look totally sweet running around the track with the lights turned down low!


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

one word sweet


----------

